# Hearing bad reports in the UP



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

How many guys got deer in the UP?


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I did not. But it was not like I could not have. I saw plenty of deer at my place but letting many walk. 4 large bucks but just never got in the sights of my xbow.


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

On the eastern end I haven't heard of any of the guys I know even getting shots. Only heard 2 shots all day. Far from usual!


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

Southern Alger County. Never heard a shot.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

We got 2 nice bucks on the pole in Delta. I only saw 2 all day but one of the guys had deer all around him this morning.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Mid-Dickinson 0-4 guy's Slowest opener for shots...maybe ever....

Dave


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

My buddies are up by Paridise and 2 out 4 shot nice bucks today.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## YELLERLAB (Oct 21, 2009)

Spoiler said:


> My buddies are up by Paridise and 2 out 4 shot nice bucks today.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Think I saw them tonight at Silvercreek. Couple of nice bucks in the truck. Hopin' my day is tomorrow!!!


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

My son is in republic area. Nothing for the camp today.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

We got wolves in our area.


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

Magnet said:


> Southern Alger County. Never heard a shot.


Where are you in southern alger? I'm near Trenary. Heard about 30 shots today. Passed 2 small bucks in the morning and saw 6 does in the pm

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

0 for 3 in our camp...none seen...heard one shot that I can say for sure then maybe one or 2 barely audible ones. Haven't heard any wolves....also haven't seen any fresh tracks (deer)

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Never heard a shot. 1st time gun hunting in 5-6 years. Didn't plan on seeing anything, but planned on at least hearing a few shots. I know of one 8 point shot with a 9" spread. The guy said he hadn't had anything bigger than a spike on cam, so he was taking the first buck he saw. A few other buddies never a deer either...all in the big woods.


----------



## uppower (Aug 16, 2010)

Trying to keep my hopes up for tomorrow....sooner or later I have to see a deer...wolves and winter couldn't have killed them all!


----------



## buck snort (Nov 9, 2007)

I shot a nice 9 point this evening. Iron county. Other than that only saw 1 button buck and small doe and my dad did not see anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

huntr4life said:


> Where are you in southern alger? I'm near Trenary. Heard about 30 shots today. Passed 2 small bucks in the morning and saw 6 does in the pm


South of Wheelbarrow Lake on the Sturgeon. Nearest cross road would be 16 Mile Lake Rd. and Doe Lake Rd.


----------



## buckman66 (Nov 3, 2004)

Deer sightings way down. Camp is 2/8
8pt and 6pt taken this am.
I saw zero deer today. Guys avg 2 deer sightings per hunter and that's sitting all day. Not a single fawn seen on cameras or on stand. Very little shooting. We feel fortunate to get those 2 bucks.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I've been texting buddies across da UP. 

Rudyard area 11 shots heard. Passed a yearling 4 point a couple of times and had 25-30 sightings of does plus fawns. 

Hulbert area a few young bucks passed. A few does and fawns seen. Slow. 

Manistique area no deer seen. A few shots heard. 

Ralph area 2 8pts on the pole a few deer seen. 

Today Rudyard area 17 does and fawns seen. No bucks. 2 does and a button buck feeding in the food plot right now. Longest wait between deer sightings for the first day and one half has been an hour. Due to the wind conditions I have not been able to hunt my best seats. 

Rubs are down but scrapes are about normal. I did kill a EUP 8pt on 10/9/13 near the seats I've been hunting. A wet windy couple of days is in the forecast before the next cold front passes through. I'm hoping that will get the bucks off their bellies during the daylight hours. Monday and Tuesday should be good days.


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen zero deer in 3 days. Some deer tracks, unbelievable amount of wolf tracks..I gotta figure out how to put pics up on here, their tracks are everywhere! Gave up on deer hunting, FoxPro is coming out for tonight.


----------



## northwoods whitetails (Jun 23, 2009)

we have seen 0 deer in two days. dark to dark sit yesterday and very little shots fired. May have something to do with how bright the moon has been the last two nights. Guys have deer on camera at 2 :30 am, 0 during the day.


----------



## bersh (Dec 9, 2003)

It's been slow in southern Houghton Co. There were not a lot of shots yesterday and not a single shot after 3:00. I have a number of 2.5 yr old deer on the camera and passed on a decent 2.5 yr. 5 pt yesterday. The Deer Hunter's Roundup was pretty slow as well. Today I've heard two shots and hopefully it's the wolf hunters. Yesterday was really mild (too mild) and the wind is howling pretty good today with rain coming this afternoon and tomorrow. Monday should be good based on the weather report but we'll have to be wait and see.

sent from my Droid RAZR Maxx using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Saw 21 yest o assed on a small 8 at first light then saw a good one but he was chasing a doe thru cover.....no shot...today 1 spike 2 dies thid morn....3 does on bait right now....2 8 s hanging in camp


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Took my wife out for her first ever deer hunt tonight...totally different area than I hunted yesterday. Saw three does and heard five shots very far away. The area I was in has about the highest deer numbers I've seen in the EUP for being all woods and no ag fields. I'm just looking for any legal buck for her.

Got a report from a large camp that they got a dink eight and a dink six. Most guys haven't seen a deer yet.

In another camp, they've seen four deer between four of them in two full days of hunting. One dink eight point shot.

No wolves in any of these areas...

I wish we'd go to a OBR...


----------



## pavy31 (Jul 8, 2008)

. Got this buck in the EUP 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BruceDafter (Oct 28, 2011)

Yesterday I sat all day, 6:00 am to 5:45, and I saw 5 deer. Heard several close shots. Today I took some time out during mid day and again saw 5 deer and heard fewer shots. The only one with head gear was a pinky sized spike. I've had a 10-8-7-5 pointers on camera over the last month or so. But they don't seem to be around right now. My FIL hasn't had much for sightings out by Pickford either. I don't think this weather is helping at all. Looks like lotsa rain tomorrow. So few deer sightings and rain..... I may be sleeping in.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I just returned from a camp north of Pickford. 7 point and a spike were on their pole. Both look to be yearlings. 

In two full days of hunting the Rudyard area I've only seen two different yearling bucks. Lots of does and fawns. The longest duration of not having a deer in front if me is still an hour. I'm hunting a wood lot where the longest shooting lane is under 200 yards. 

Lots of habitat manipulation has taken place on this property making it the exception rather than the rule. Build it and they will come. 

Lots of button bucks this year.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I was in western Mackinaw County. I killed a 2.5 year old four point that dressed out at 145 pounds opening morning around 10:30. I counted 18 shots before mine. The past two weeks I've had four different bucks on trail cam. A new one showed up day before season. Most of the day time pictures of bucks were in the last week; maybe the rut was a little later than usual. All of the bucks were small rack 2.5-3.5 year olds. I'm optimistic for next year if the survival rate is good.


----------



## BigGriz (Dec 2, 2009)

Our camp is doing ok. Seen a dozen does and fawns so far between 3 guys. Took a pretty nice 8 pointer. One that I would say is typical for a 2 year old UP buck. Also took a coyote. 

Camps around us are seeing does and some small bucks. Guy next to us took a 6 point. Not being overwhelmed with deer but they're here. Everyone around us thinks numbers are down a little though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## me223656 (Dec 20, 2009)

Just got back from Raber in the EUP. My first time hunting the area. Heard alot of shots. It was like the lower penn hunting. Lots of hunters and little deer number. 2 days 3 guys 6 does


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

From 11/11-11/16 out of 3 guys only 2 deer the entire week. A button on 11/14 and a doe on 11/15. Manistique area.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Slow overall in Mackinaw county on private land south of Pickford. Everyone saw deer and a decent amount of bucks. I saw 20 deer throughout an all day sit yesterday with 3 different bucks, but all small. My dad passed a decent 5 and a large 4 point. My cousins son shot a decent 2.5 year old 7 point yesterday morning while sitting with my grandpa, so that was pretty cool. Overall slow for older bucks, but did see lots of young bucks chasing. I think the warm weather didn't help matters. Love it up there, but the rest of my season will be down here unfortunately. Good luck to all. 

MDH 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## greense1 (Sep 20, 2012)

I shot my very first deer ever over in the west end. Little 3 pt 6 minutes into the season. only deer in our camp and I have been sitting without a gun since and haven't seen any deer. More wolves than deer from me. Last year we had 45 sightings on opening day with 7 guys and this year we had 12 with 9 guys. Weather isn't cooperating well either. Seems the wolves have driven them right out of the area


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Schoolcraft Co, our camp has 3-7pts and 1-8pt so far.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

"Seems the wolves have driven them right out of the area "

I hate to break-it to you, but they have been eaten. 

No need for denial.

Dave


----------



## rbol121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Add another 8pt to our total. Weekend tally

Three 7 pointers and
Two 8 pointers.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## U.P. trappermark (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty slow by us also. Seen a grand total of 5 deer in 3 days between 2 guys. Cold weather coming so that might help.


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

Seen 4 does and a spike sitting all day on opening day. I probably heard 20+ shots with most of them before noon.


----------



## goblue20 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hunted three days near Spalding. Pretty slow as far as deer movement. One 2.5 year old 7 pt. killed two days before with a bow, but nothing in camp so far since the gun opener. Full moon and 50+ degree weather didn't help things. Cameras were blowing up between 10P - 5A. Heading back up for Thanksgiving so hopefully the weather cooperates.


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

I took a 3pt 2 year old Saturday night in Schoolcraft County. I saw a real nice wall hanger 10 pt on opening morning while glasses a swamp across from me. He was out of gun range (over 600 yards) tending a doe. By far nicest deer I have ever seen in UP. So close but so far away. I saw 5 deer total on opening day. My 5 hunting partners are still at camp through the week so we shall see what the week brings. 

On another note one of my hunting partners had a wolf run straight st him from a ways off. Wolf got within 30 ft before it stopped and then took off the other direction as my buddy had his deer rifle aimed right at him. That's the 1st wolf our camp has seen.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I went to Love Meats in Ruyard today. The was a nice spread between age classes but nothing that I felt was over 3-1/2 years of age. The warm wild weather is impacting the kill this year. 

I are breakfast in town and everyone felt there was an abundant fawn crop. Lots of button bucks were seen. I hope many if will make at least their third birthday. 

Yesterday between 11:20 & 1:35 I saw 4 different yearling bucks while hunting. Deer were on their feet all day. I had over 60 sightings inside about 60 yards. Many were repeat deer but it was a fun day in the blind. This was in DMU 249.

My buddies just called from the Sidnaw area. There were more wolf hunters than deer seen. One guy has been calling every half hour since the season opened. At first they thought they were surrounded by wolves but the wolf only howled at 15 and 45 after the hour.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Deer numbers are down in my central UP area. Fewest shots I've ever heard. No deer taken in my camp and my neighbors have not score yet either. Check stations were way down. The DNR needs to eliminate all antler less permits in my area until deer number are once again abundant.


I would agree on stopping antlerless permits also. The last three years I have gotten a permit and never filled them (didn't see enough does to justify ).I think its time for the sportsman that hunt the UP to take control of the deer situation if the DNR dosent stop doe permits, I would be the first to have a doe tag burning party. This year alone they issued 4500 tags for the Crystal Falls unit alone, give me a brake.


----------



## cvxfishhunt (Oct 8, 2012)

bridge numbers were down 47% last night when I drove back. however, we saw bucks every time we hunted or took a ride for the most part. No monster's, but lots of deer seemed to be around. Killed the bait within 24hrs. Cut a few wolf tracks too. SE of Baraga. I also saw at least 50 deer driving south on 117 at dusk last night.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I can't believe that archery hunters are still allow to kill a deer in any UP DMU without an antlerless tag. Time to change that regulation first. The DNR should calculate the acceptable doe kill for every DMU and issue tags accordingly. 

Crossbows can't be used in December why should compounds be allowed?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have never understood why you cant use a crossbow after dec. 1 either , or are you meaning they shouldn't have bow season in December ? I can see where they shouldn't be able to kill any does in certain areas. But when it comes to the DNR there all about the Benjamins .


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Buckman,

I agree with you regarding no fawns being sighted. We hunted 10-mandays (five guys x two days), and only saw four deer total...and we're not sure if any were fawns!!!

I think next year's deer sightings/harvests in our area will be even worse than this year...if that's possible.


----------



## guito13 (Nov 30, 2004)

Just got back from camp. Ended up with 2, a 7 point and a wide 4 point. Both big bodied deer. Sightings were average to slightly below average. Next year will NOT be good, very few fawns due to late snow and predators.


----------



## bjgolfpro (Oct 25, 2011)

Our camp of 4 guys were up in Iron County and came home with 3 bucks. A 5 pt, 7 pt and 8 pt. We heard lots of shots, almost more than normal. Deer numbers seemed to be about the same, but we only saw 1 fawn. The rut was definetly on, I grunted 2 bucks in, one was the 5 and the other was a spike. Also saw the spike chasing does pretty hard. But after opening day the weather went to crap. Saw only a few deer the second day then the thunderstorms came in and it was over. We actually ended up pulling out Sunday morning and barely made it out due to the mud. 
Also talked to the camps nearby, they had bucks on the cameras and there was lots of good buck sign. But they also had a wolf on there camera as well.
Good luck, and we'll definitely be back next year.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

jack crap here.. Was up the end of oct and hardly even found a track. Opener very few rubs and scraps in the areas that are normally tore up.. The same for cam pics.. Hopefully they start showing up for muzzy season..


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My buddy shot the only buck out of our group of 5 a couple days ago. I missed this buck bowhunting which was my only legal shot at a deer in 11 days of hunting.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

U of M Fan said:


> My buddy shot the only buck out of our group of 5 a couple days ago. I missed this buck bowhunting which was my only legal shot at a deer in 11 days of hunting.
> View attachment 50744


Sounds like an extension of what is going on here. The "pockets" where there are deer are getting smaller and smaller.

Dave


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Midalake said:


> Sounds like an extension of what is going on here. The "pockets" where there are deer are getting smaller and smaller.
> 
> Dave


The last 2 years our area has changed dramatically for the worse.


----------



## D_C (Nov 26, 2010)

I'll be heading up to our cabin in Iron county Friday night. All these bad reports don't do much for the confidence, but we're gonna hunt hard and hope for the best. Probably do a couple float hunts. The GPS will definitely get a work out. No matter what happens, we're gonna have a blast.


----------



## UP Hunter (Jan 24, 2000)

D_C said:


> I'll be heading up to our cabin in Iron county Friday night. All these bad reports don't do much for the confidence, but we're gonna hunt hard and hope for the best. Probably do a couple float hunts. The GPS will definitely get a work out. No matter what happens, we're gonna have a blast.


You don't have to be specific. I just mean if you will be floating lakes or small streams that they might be frozen over by Friday. There are a lot of small bodies of water around here, Houghton, Baraga, and Ontonagon counties, that are iced over already.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I can't believe that archery hunters are still allow to kill a deer in any UP DMU without an antlerless tag. Time to change that regulation first. The DNR should calculate the acceptable doe kill for every DMU and issue tags accordingly.
> 
> Crossbows can't be used in December why should compounds be allowed?


If they're going to change that reg, they may as well change the entire system while they're at it. It's in legislation and very hard to change at this point. But, if they were to do it, they may as well make the entire UP an APR unit or go to a OBR statewide.

On a side note, I just want to point out that you're also the one stating that you're seeing 60 deer per day. We have to realize that most EUP hunters are hunting public land in the big woods where deer numbers can be as low as 2-3 DPSM and sometimes up to 10 DPSM. There are a few very small areas in the ag land where there is an overpopulation of deer. Sounds like your area needs 100 doe tags. So, the DNR's DMU's would have to shrink considerably and treat the herd like Ontario does with their speck population....by very small units, almost down to a couple square miles (like regs on each individual lake). We both know that won't happen with the MDNR.

We should also remember that if we decreased the herd in a few select areas where hunters see 60 deer per day, that'll lessen the load on our green barn deer yards and deer would be less stressed because of it.

As for the archery issue in December, I completely disagree with getting rid of compounds. Crossbows vs. Compounds: Two totally different animals.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

D_C said:


> I'll be heading up to our cabin in Iron county Friday night. All these bad reports don't do much for the confidence, but we're gonna hunt hard and hope for the best. Probably do a couple float hunts. The GPS will definitely get a work out. No matter what happens, we're gonna have a blast.


I drove by sun lake before for I left and there was shore ice but that was before the rain.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Check out the weekend weather. It's what I have been waiting for. Going to be cold and breezy. Teens maybe lower inland. Lake snow will be here too. 
I will be able to hunt my better stands finally. 

Thanksgiving week should be a good one if not a great one for the guys like me who love this type of weather pattern.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Nobody at our camp in S Houghton Co has killed a buck yet, but we had a blast over the weekend and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Everyone saw a few deer including a couple young bucks.

Now many have gone back down below, the arctic air is blowing in, and things have settled down for the "marathon"....Patience.....



Luv2hunteup said:


> Check out the weekend weather. It's what I have been waiting for...


Couldn't agree more...the colder the better. Looking forward to being in a tree this weekend, putting my cold weather gear to the test, and seeing what walks by. Might even set out on a track in the early morning if conditions are right.

Good Luck to everyone out there still plugging away!


----------



## cbroeders (Jun 17, 2011)

Really Really slow in Delta County, but then again the weather hasnt been great either... got pics of this guy 2 nights ago though


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

cbroeders said:


> Really Really slow in Delta County, but then again the weather hasnt been great either... got pics of this guy 2 nights ago though


That is a FINE animal/ and would have gotten me out of the bed this morning [slept in] 

Notice the wet boots.....He's a swamper.......

Dave


----------



## cbroeders (Jun 17, 2011)

Midalake said:


> That is a FINE animal/ and would have gotten me out of the bed this morning [slept in]
> 
> Notice the wet boots.....He's a swamper.......
> 
> Dave



oh belive me, i didnt even sleep last night haha... but didnt see too much activity this morning... he'll slip up and show his face in daylight eventually


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

cbroeders said:


> Really Really slow in Delta County, but then again the weather hasnt been great either... got pics of this guy 2 nights ago though










He has a twin in iron county. Lol


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> View attachment 50791
> 
> He has a twin in iron county. Lol


With the described lack of doe up there he might be roaming from Iron to Delta trying to find a mate! 

<----<<<


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Have a nice 4.5 year old 8 point on camera is da UP that has evaded me the last 2 years. Spending this weekend hunting NE lower and then heading to the U.P. next weekend and muzzleloading. This deer has taught me that hunting the U.P. takes great patience!!


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, I have been back at work since Monday and pretty happy with my spiky 3ptish buck I took considering the season we are having. I got a text from my best friend, who is still at camp, and he bagged a very respectable 7 pt at 11:45 AM today. That makes buck number 2 for our camp. 8 total deer seen, while on stand, out of 5 hunters.


----------



## Super Yooper (Nov 11, 2009)

D_C said:


> I'll be heading up to our cabin in Iron county Friday night. All these bad reports don't do much for the confidence, but we're gonna hunt hard and hope for the best. Probably do a couple float hunts. The GPS will definitely get a work out. No matter what happens, we're gonna have a blast.



Most lakes are frozen except for the very large and deep. Even drove by a small trout stream that had ice farther from the bank than I thought it would.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Look at the severe weather warnings that sounds like a good report to me!!!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

adamhartwell said:


> Well, I have been back at work since Monday and pretty happy with my spiky 3ptish buck I took considering the season we are having. I got a text from my best friend, who is still at camp, and he bagged a very respectable 7 pt at 11:45 AM today. That makes buck number 2 for our camp. 8 total deer seen, while on stand, out of 5 hunters.
> View attachment 50886


Adam,

Congrats on tagging something...you did better than our "entire camp!" :lol:

Good job!


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

My brother and I spent Thursday 11/14 through Monday 11/18 hunting out of a Canvas wall tent just north of Rexton. It rained for literally 30 hours straight. Not just drizzle, but sheets of rain for hours and hours. Even thunder and lightening. Then the wind started... 30, 40 and 50 mph gusts... I only got to sit 4 times. Friday Morning, Friday Evening, Saturday Morning and Sunday Evening. The rest of the time it was raining like crazy and we were confined to the tent. 

Headed out Sunday evening when the rain stopped for an hour before dark. After sitting in my ground blind for 15 minutes a decent 3 point walked 15 yards in front of me. I blasted him. Only deer we saw the entire time. It started raining again when we field dressed him and hung him at camp. we were soaking wet by the time we headed back to the tent to stoak the wood stove.. Decided to leave Monday morning and pack up camp in a blizzard. Started snowing really heavy and we were worried about getting out... 

The worst part was there were only two roads into the area where we were camped, both where virtually underwater from all the downpours. Thankfully we made it out of there. Driving the 8 mile long two track, pulling a 3/4 ton military trailer filled with our gear and camp was not fun. Areas of the two track had 3.5 foot deep holes of water. Luckily my 4x4 slightly lifted 5.3 v8 silverado plowed through them. Had we got stuck, I have no idea what we would have done. we worked very hard for that 100lb (dressed out) 3 point. Hunting state land in the U.P is always an adventure. Shame on all of you with your ATV's, heated blinds, and hot lunches while you hunt... I wish could afford my own land... 

For me, deer hunting is more about the adventure and less about the deer. Getting a deer in the U.P on state land is a bonus. Wolves, Weather, Hunters, and Harsh winters all work against your ability to even see deer. 

Good luck to everyone. I will be headed out locally to use my doe tag. 

Jeff


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> My buddy shot the only buck out of our group of 5 a couple days ago. I missed this buck bowhunting which was my only legal shot at a deer in 11 days of hunting.
> View attachment 50744


Nice deer, beautiful rifle!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

U of M Fan said:


> My buddy shot the only buck out of our group of 5 a couple days ago. I missed this buck bowhunting which was my only legal shot at a deer in 11 days of hunting.
> View attachment 50744


Hey man that spot looks awful familiar. lol


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> Hey man that spot looks awful familiar. lol


You probably walked by his spot a few times. Not far off the pipeline.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> ........Shame on all of you with your ATV's, heated blinds, and hot lunches while you hunt... I wish could afford my own land...
> 
> For me, deer hunting is more about the adventure and less about the deer. Getting a deer in the U.P on state land is a bonus. Wolves, Weather, Hunters, and Harsh winters all work against your ability to even see deer.
> 
> ...


I made the decision to start hunting in the UP back in '97 and haven't hunted the lower since. At first it was in hopes of those big UP bucks in the bush. Now that I have some time doing it I'm still looking for that big buck, but don't regret moving up there at all. I never bought up a big piece of ground and have found that even today there are thousands of acres of public land to hunt that isn't being hunted now. There's no shame at all in having a heated pop-up blind and warming up a can of soup for lunch on that heater. A pop-up and heater can be bought new for less than $200 and the right heater will do the soup, too. The trick to hunting the UP is it takes some time. Time to learn an area, time to get to know the residents, time for them to accept you, time to wait out the rotten years following bad winters, time to spend time up there when it's not hunting season to get to know and talk with local loggers, time to learn about deer migration routes and be willing to sit on one for days/weeks, time to learn a chain saw in the truck is priceless, time to learn all the bait in the world isn't, and finally; time to learn that it all changes every year. 

This year I killed a 2.5 year old four point that most wouldn't get too excited about. Not me. I've been hunting this piece of ground through selective logging and it's finally looking better, now. The cover has finally gotten to the point that deer find it appealing again and the five bucks and countless does I got on trail cameras prove this out. I haven't killed a buck in Michigan since '08 so this was great. I'm hoping for better years coming.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

stevebrandle said:


> I made the decision to start hunting in the UP back in '97 and haven't hunted the lower since. At first it was in hopes of those big UP bucks in the bush. Now that I have some time doing it I'm still looking for that big buck, but don't regret moving up there at all. I never bought up a big piece of ground and have found that even today there are thousands of acres of public land to hunt that isn't being hunted now. There's no shame at all in having a heated pop-up blind and warming up a can of soup for lunch on that heater. A pop-up and heater can be bought new for less than $200 and the right heater will do the soup, too. The trick to hunting the UP is it takes some time. Time to learn an area, time to get to know the residents, time for them to accept you, time to wait out the rotten years following bad winters, time to spend time up there when it's not hunting season to get to know and talk with local loggers, time to learn about deer migration routes and be willing to sit on one for days/weeks, time to learn a chain saw in the truck is priceless, time to learn all the bait in the world isn't, and finally; time to learn that it all changes every year.
> 
> This year I killed a 2.5 year old four point that most wouldn't get too excited about. Not me. I've been hunting this piece of ground through selective logging and it's finally looking better, now. The cover has finally gotten to the point that deer find it appealing again and the five bucks and countless does I got on trail cameras prove this out. I haven't killed a buck in Michigan since '08 so this was great. I'm hoping for better years coming.


That is awesome! Great job on your buck. The U.P. is my favorite place in the world to hunt. I just received a text that my 89 year old grandpa shot a nice little 4 pt today! So happy for him. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern Steel (May 25, 2004)

I shot this buck at 1:15 pm on the 21st.


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Northern Steel said:


> I shot this buck at 1:15 pm on the 21st.


White face old deer very nice!!!

Dave


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Northern Steel said:


> I shot this buck at 1:15 pm on the 21st.


Congrats!!!! That's a dandy


----------



## Apple Knocker (Feb 7, 2009)

Single digits here in N. Menominee Co. this AM, NW wind blasting too. Our season was slow, freezer in good shape (7pt, forky, and a doe), but sightings were down a lot. Still lots of standing corn around, probably made a difference, not sure, same with the stormy, windy weather. We are probably done hunting, maybe another doe. Saw a good bunch in the neighbors field last evening, couple bucks, one a biggun, and several does. Never came any closer than about 400yds. I have lots of apples on the ground in the orchard, in past years, these would have been cleaned up much more. Have a friend visiting who is out this morning, looking for a doe. Neighbors report a decent number of deer taken, with lower sightings.


----------



## erik73 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a nice 7 pt. That is the good news,bad news is it was the only buck I saw in 7 days of hunting. Lots of mature doe's and very few fawns. I would say average amount of shots. I average about 4 0r 5 buck sightings in a 3 day period, so I would say slow. I hunt Mackinaw Co..


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

Here are a couple more pics of my buddies deer and a camp shot.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

adamhartwell said:


> Here are a couple more pics of my buddies deer and a camp shot.
> View attachment 51109
> 
> 
> ...


Adam,

Is that your new camp? It's pretty sweet looking...looks a little warmer than a tent. :lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm watching a Chippewa county buck sniffing out where a doe walked at 7:45 am. I seen this deer every day that I hunted this season. He will live to see another year if he keeps hanging around. I hope he comes down this shooting lane in 2015.


----------



## adamhartwell (Nov 4, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Adam,
> 
> Is that your new camp? It's pretty sweet looking...looks a little warmer than a tent. :lol:


GH,

The cabin in that pic was the cabin that came with the property. We are building a new cabin which the inside is not completed so we all stayed in the old cabin which still was an awesome upgrade from the wall tent. 

This is a pic of new cabin that hopefully will be ready for next seasons opener.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

adamhartwell said:


> GH,
> 
> The cabin in that pic was the cabin that came with the property. We are building a new cabin which the inside is not completed so we all stayed in the old cabin which still was an awesome upgrade from the wall tent.
> 
> ...


Very nice! When is the "Open-Camp" party??? :lol:


----------

